# APO snowboards. what's the deal with them?



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't really know anything about the brand, I gather that they are from Europe. UK? I noticed that they have been pretty steeply discounted online for a while now. Why is that? Are they any good? Is there an issue with quality or something? I saw a review of one model that said it had horrible edge hold but that was from TGR and I know plenty of people here think their reviews are garbage. Anyone ridden them/have any info or opinions?


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> i don't really know anything about the brand, i gather that they are from europe. Uk? I noticed that they have been pretty steeply discounted online for a while now. Why is that? Are they any good? Is there an issue with quality or something? I saw a review of one model that said it had horrible edge hold but that was from tgr and i know plenty of people here think their reviews are garbage. Anyone ridden them/have any info or opinions?


their french.

They make skis too.

Whatchu gonna do.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

They're a French company. They don't seem to sell them in too many shops outside of Europe at least. The only way to get one in the states is online. They sponsor Sage Kotsenberg, but other than that it seems they don't have any pros outside of France.(I got all this from a quick browse through their website)

Lack of advertising/pro endorsement, and only online distribution, keeps them relatively unknown in the States. This is probably why you see them discounted so heavily. People find a K2, Burton, NS, Lib Tech, etc. and go for the brand they know, rather than the French one they've never heard of.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> They're a French company. They don't seem to sell them in too many shops outside of Europe at least. The only way to get one in the states is online. They sponsor Sage Kotsenberg, but other than that it seems they don't have any pros outside of France.(I got all this from a quick browse through their website)
> 
> Lack of advertising/pro endorsement, and only online distribution, keeps them relatively unknown in the States. This is probably why you see them discounted so heavily. People find a K2, Burton, NS, Lib Tech, etc. and go for the brand they know, rather than the French one they've never heard of.


Do you know where the boards are generally made?


I tried getting one off Ebay for cheap but the pansy ass seller wouldn't ship out of the States.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Yoooo thank you for making this thread, I had the same questions! You can pick them up so cheap on evo right now


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Their US distribution is le suck because it's part of a mega conglomerate called The Sales Guys out of Denver. Good people, but they just suck at getting the product out to where it needs to be. Probably because they're too busy trying to sell 2049483838283848585784 other brands at the same time. 

The boards were made by GST as well as a few other factories. They were/are financially backed by some crazy French billionaire, but word is he pulled the funding on it. 

The issue with the boards is the stance ranges are weird. I rode I believe it was a 155 or somewhere around there and if I put by bindings on the inner most screws, pushed the disks inward I was maybe at a 23 inch stance. Which is just insane to think that reference stance on that board was like 25 inches. 

The boards aren't bad. 

Their team is actually pretty solid if you look at it, the problem comes in the form of their marketing.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anyone on here ridden any APO boards? More specifically the 'Iconic Eero Niemela'?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bertieman said:


> Has anyone on here ridden any APO boards? More specifically the 'Iconic Eero Niemela'?


Pretty sure the only difference on the Eero Iconic is the graphic. 

2014 APO Iconic Snowboard Used and Reviewed - The Angry SnowboarderThe Angry Snowboarder

2014 APO MTD Snowboard Used and Reviewed - The Angry SnowboarderThe Angry Snowboarder

2014 APO Selekta Snowboard Used and Reviewed - The Angry SnowboarderThe Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

Is there any news on APO, I can't find any info on them closing shop? 

As Angry mentioned earlier, I guess that the funding has been pulled. I can see that there has been no updates on facebook nor updates to the website. I see that Sage is riding a blank deck now.


----------

